# Lilo's new thermal (Thanks Elaine!)



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We received the ruff ruff couture thermal that Elaine sent us! And I love it! It's such a perfect fit on Lilo and she's super cute and comfy in it.  

I thought I'd share a few pictures of her wearing it. She was very tired from a long walk and not too in the mood for a photoshoot, but I managed to take a few. 





































"Mum, I'm tired leave me alone... can't I just sleep now... seriously go away please?" lol 









And I got this little skull and bones jumper for Rocky yesterday. He really couldn't have cared less about my attempts to take a picture so that's the best one. :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lilo looks so beautiful in the lamb thermal. She still looks so like a puppy. And Rocky looks handsome too, even if we only get to see from a side point of view . Beautiful pics Camille, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Lilo looks so pretty in her new thermal ! i'm so happy that its a great fit and its comfy on her . Thanks for posting pics. 
( its nice to see a pic of Rocky too )


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Lilo looks so beautiful in the lamb thermal. She still looks so like a puppy. And Rocky looks handsome too, even if we only get to see from a side point of view . Beautiful pics Camille, thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I wish she was still a puppy... I can't believe they will be 3 on their next birthday! Where has the time gone!?



elaina said:


> awww, Lilo looks so pretty in her new thermal ! i'm so happy that its a great fit and its comfy on her . Thanks for posting pics.
> ( its nice to see a pic of Rocky too )


Thanks! I had been wanting thermals for them for a while now and this one is perfect!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cute, both of them..LILO looks so feminine and Rocky is such a guy in his sweater!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw I love the new thermal  can't wait to get the smiley hoodie I got from elaina!
Lilo and rocky look so cute, great photos


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks! I wish she was still a puppy... I can't believe they will be 3 on their next birthday! Where has the time gone!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I keep asking myself. My other eldest is on her way to 5 in December and Ava just made 2 on the 7th. Wish I could just freeze time.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love Lilo in her new thermal, she looks great in pink. Of course Rocky needed something new too. Love the sweater on him.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Very cute, both of them..LILO looks so feminine and Rocky is such a guy in his sweater!


Thanks! And yeah, that jumper makes him look like such a boy. lol 



Jessicashield said:


> Aw I love the new thermal  can't wait to get the smiley hoodie I got from elaina!
> Lilo and rocky look so cute, great photos


Thanks!  I received mine so quickly, I'm impressed. I thought it would take much longer to get here!



BasketMichele said:


> Love Lilo in her new thermal, she looks great in pink. Of course Rocky needed something new too. Love the sweater on him.


Thanks! Since it's getting colder, I thought Rocky should have something new to keep him warm too.


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

I absolutely love them. What a fun looking pair.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

MrM27 said:


> I absolutely love them. What a fun looking pair.


Aww thanks!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

These thermals you all are posting are so cute! I'll have to try to find one for Harleigh! I love seeing pictures of Lilo, I feel like I know just what Harleigh will look like when she's grows up!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

sheljor said:


> These thermals you all are posting are so cute! I'll have to try to find one for Harleigh! I love seeing pictures of Lilo, I feel like I know just what Harleigh will look like when she's grows up!


Aww thanks! They do look so similar.  I'm very happy with the thermal so I'd say it's worth it! Lilo gets cold easily so I have a feeling she will enjoy wearing this around the house this winter.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww she looks beautiful!!! Where did you get rocky's? I love it!! Would like it for Pabs, he's really feeling the cold he's still not emerged from under his blankets this afternoon lol!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Aww she looks beautiful!!! Where did you get rocky's? I love it!! Would like it for Pabs, he's really feeling the cold he's still not emerged from under his blankets this afternoon lol!


Thanks!! I got Rocky's jumper in Pets at Home.  Poor Pablo, Lilo gets cold easily and hasn't been too impressed with the arrival of autumn either! lol


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a bit late to this thread but so glad you posted photos. The thermal is adorable on her! I like that you got Rocky something too. Very cute.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Both of your little furbabies look cute in their new outfits!. Also the pink looks good on lilo!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread but so glad you posted photos. The thermal is adorable on her! I like that you got Rocky something too. Very cute.


Thanks! Yeah Rocky wasn't left out in the end. hehe I'll have to do a photoshoot of him and his jumper at some point. He doesn't like posing as much as Lilo which is why I normally have 10 times more pics of her. :lol:



Chihuahua Mommy said:


> Both of your little furbabies look cute in their new outfits!. Also the pink looks good on lilo!


Thanks! Most of the dog things I have are unisex since her and Rocky often wear the same size, but it's cute to see her in something girly and pink for a change!


----------

